# Ondersteuning voor P35 chipset

## koenderoo

Ik ben van plan binnenkort een nieuwe pc samen te stellen en wil dan aan de slag met een Intel E6750 in combinatie met een MSI moederbord met P35 chipset. Weet iemand of deze chipset al ondersteund wordt door Gentoo, of maakt dat niet uit?

----------

## garo

De laatste jaren wordt zowat alle "standaard" hardware (voor pc's) die in de winkel ligt ondersteunt, maar als je het zeker wilt weten bekijk dan de docs van de kernel.

----------

## polle

als ik het hier lees zouhet moeten gaan met een gentoo 2007 install cd:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571400-highlight-p35.html

----------

